# Can I get an opinion on a harness?



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm a bit clueless and a bit worried that Timmy especially might be able to wriggle out of a harness, does the one in the link below look secure enough do you think? Is velcro strong enough?

Mynwood Cat Walking Jacket Harness Vest | eBay

Thanks a million!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I use this one: Premier Gentle Leader Come with Me Kitty Harness & Bungee Leash at PETCO

I use a regular leash though, the bungee thing was weird and I didn't like it. I loved the harness though because it doesn't pull on his neck and it tightens and loosens on his shoulders as he pulls and then relaxes.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I use this one: Premier Gentle Leader Come with Me Kitty Harness & Bungee Leash at PETCO
> 
> I use a regular leash though, the bungee thing was weird and I didn't like it. I loved the harness though because it doesn't pull on his neck and it tightens and loosens on his shoulders as he pulls and then relaxes.


Ooh, I like the look of that one. What size did you get? I was thinking of a medium for Timmy, he's a skinny 8lbs


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I ordered the Come With Me Kitty harness/leash for Yoshi yesterday. Couldn't find it in the color he wanted (well, I wanted) locally at Petco, PetsMart, Target, or Pet Quarters. So Amazon it was! I think it ended up being cheaper even with shipping, than purchasing it at a store.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Leanne2112 said:


> Ooh, I like the look of that one. What size did you get? I was thinking of a medium for Timmy, he's a skinny 8lbs


 I got the medium but had to exchange it for the large for my jumbo(13 lb) boy.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I use the same one that Mowmow uses - and love it.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I use one similar to this also:

Coastal Pet Pink Mesh Cat Harness at PETCO


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I think a walking jacket is best for cats inside of regular harnesses.

I bought a figure 8 harness for Misa and I'm starting to not like it. I mean she used to have it on, but when I gently tug her, mroe pressur comes on her neck. I'm trying to save up money to get a new more supportive harness like the kitty holster. I just contact petco on the Kitty Holster harness and they said they are speaking to officals right now to see if it will be okay to sell the product.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> I bought a figure 8 harness for Misa and I'm starting to not like it. ........when I gently tug her, mroe pressur comes on her neck.


That's why I like the Premier Gentle Leader Come with Me Kitty Harness & Bungee Leash at PETCO It doesn't go around their neck but their shoulders. So it would tighten on the shoulders instead.




konstargirl said:


> they are speaking to officals right now to see if it will be okay to sell the product.


 is that like the harness police?


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I ordered the come with me kitty one. I might get order the walking jacket too just in case


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

MowMow said:


> is that like the harness police?


Lol Not Police. XD Okay here's what they exactly said because it's obvious I'm not giving a good explanation. lol:

"Thank you for emailing us about the Kitty Holster. 

We strive for 100% customer satisfaction and customer comments do allow 
us to change and improve to meet this goal. We have forwarded your 
request to our merchandising team. Although we cannot promise that the 
item will be added to our inventory, they will take your comments into 
consideration."

I think that it. XD

In my petco they don't sell the gentle leader harness for cats. Only for dogs for some reason.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sorry, I hadn't understood what you meant. Now it makes sense. 


They didn't carry the large size in either of my closest petcos. I had to return the medium sized and order the large from them online and wait for it. My mom was visiting me at the time and all she kept doing was shaking her head that my cat would go for walks outside on a_ leash_.


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

dweamgoil said:


> I use one similar to this also:
> 
> Coastal Pet Pink Mesh Cat Harness at PETCO


I have this one too and it is awesome. I had one similar to the gentle leader, but it was a nightmare to get on and if I didn't make the the straps were very tight, Jake wiggled out. 

The coastal pet harness ( I have it in blue) is so easy to get on and Jake has yet to be able to get out of it. He comes running when I pull out the harness since he knows he gets to to outside.


----------



## Machez (May 23, 2011)

Huh... Pretty fancy. I just use my cheap Petco harness. I hold it up and Black cat sits by the door waiting to get it strapped up.

Last Saturday's BBQ - waiting for his chicken (no sauce)











Hanging out with a BBQ guest while I dealt with grill related items


----------

